# Is liking muscular girls gay?



## DerKryptid (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno man, skinny girls look like auschwitz victims and fatties are ugly as hell


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 15, 2021)

I mean it is if you are also female but since you're not posting in BP I guess that's unlikely so no it is not gay to like girls


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2021)

Just don’t let the balls touch


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 15, 2021)

Toned >> muscular


----------



## Lammy (Sep 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 15, 2021)

Lammy said:


> View attachment 2538026


Mio best girl


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 15, 2021)

Is the clit larger than your penis?


----------



## Mr. Brown (Sep 15, 2021)

Are we talking Russian shot putter or girl with abs?


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 15, 2021)

No, it's extremely hetero because you are wanting a woman with good genes to carry your children.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 15, 2021)

As long as she doesn't have a penis, then no.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 15, 2021)

don't disrespect yourself by accepting anything less


----------



## Haint (Sep 15, 2021)

Only if their penis is bigger than yours.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 15, 2021)

Nah.

OP is for worrying about it though. Only faggots need to ask "Is it gay?"


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 15, 2021)

Muscular or toned? 
Because girls with toned muscles are really fucking hot, muscular ones tho are just disgusting to even look at, its basically just a man with slightly bigger tits.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 15, 2021)

Buff girls are the best:
















If you think liking any of these girls makes you gay.... you might be gay.


----------



## Arminius (Sep 15, 2021)

If you have to ask the answer is usually yes.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Sep 15, 2021)

The absolute state of this thread when no ever calls out @ProblematicUser420.



Niggernerd said:


> Toned >> muscular


Only because with toned chicks, the appearance of "silicone spheres" are reduced.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 15, 2021)

Arminius said:


> If you have to ask the answer is usually yes.


Are women gay? A lot of them seem to like dick, which is kinda gay.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 15, 2021)

muscle girls have the best butts


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno man, skinny girls look like auschwitz victims and fatties are ugly as hell


----------



## ThinFrog (Sep 15, 2021)

Nothing wrong with musclegirls.


----------



## Snuckening (Sep 15, 2021)

Liking ANYONE means you're gay.

The true heterosexual man views everyone else with open contempt. No exceptions. 

Anything else is slack-jawed faggotry.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 15, 2021)

yes. you are gay.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 15, 2021)

It's not a trichotomy, you know.


Lammy said:


> View attachment 2538026


I think the first problem is the specificity of these superficial qualities, followed by its size.

What the hell do you think this is? Build-a-Bitch?


----------



## Twinkletard (Sep 15, 2021)

it's only gay if balls touch


----------



## N. Gin (Sep 15, 2021)

No, it just means that you have good taste fren.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Muscular women are a red flag. You should never date a woman who is not 100% committed to being the vessel into which you place your genetic material with the sole intention of reproducing your genes, bearing your children, and raising them.
Muscle Babes are vanity niggers who will leave you in a heartbeat if you don't spend hundreds of dollars a week on their whey and creatine and shit.  They're like regular women, but instead of expecting a meal or a movie, they expect you to pay for their gym membership and equipment and "support them" when they go to competitions where they show off their anabolic engorged cliterai to a bunch of judges while flexing the arms you paid for.

Just find a chubby girl who wants to cook food and have your children.  Don't be a fag, bro.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Muscular women are a red flag. You should never date a woman who is not 100% committed to being the vessel into which you place your genetic material with the sole intention of reproducing your genes, bearing your children, and raising them.
> Muscle Babes are vanity niggers who will leave you in a heartbeat if you don't spend hundreds of dollars a week on their whey and creatine and shit.  They're like regular women, but instead of expecting a meal or a movie, they expect you to pay for their gym membership and equipment and "support them" when they go to competitions where they show off their anabolic engorged cliterai to a bunch of judges while flexing the arms you paid for.
> 
> Just find a chubby girl who wants to cook food and have your children.  Don't be a fag, bro.


and there's the incel rhetoric

i'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're just being ironic tho


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> and there's the incel rhetoric
> 
> i'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're just being ironic tho


I'm married. 
Nothing I said is incorrect. Women who insert themselves into roles outside of their gender are fundamentally no different than faggots getting breast implants to dunk on women in MMA.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Sep 15, 2021)

It is probably indicative of something about you being wired differently, especially if you're going down the "hulking" route, but that can be a number of things and gay usually isn't one of them.  Gay men usually don't like muscle chicks from my experience.



Angry Canadian said:


> Just find a chubby girl who wants to cook food and have your children.



No quite sure if I'd go as ranty about it, but "marry a fat church girl" is actually good advice I've given to people.  Many men I know would be a hell of a lot happier if they married a fat church girl instead of some heroine skinny whore who sucked their dick good one time or some chick obsessed with the same hobbies as them.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> What the hell do you think this is? Build-a-Bitch?


No this is kiwifarms, ain't no bitches here 'cept the deathfats on BP


----------



## Wuornos (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes and you should probably think about suicide. Who would want to be a part of the trans paedo-rainbow alliance?


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> I'm married.
> Nothing I said is incorrect. Women who insert themselves into roles outside of their gender are fundamentally no different than faggots getting breast implants to dunk on women in MMA.


A woman who is in shape and has visible muscle tone is inserting herself into a role outside of her gender? If you say so, bro. If we're going to go trad-biological on this, she's demonstrating her fitness and ability to have many healthy children.

And married people can still be incels. I wasn't even saying you're an incel, though; just that you were parroting some of the same "all women are terrible and just looking for a reason to leave after they're done exploiting you" rhetoric. I guess in retrospect it's more MGTOW rhetoric than incel, and as a bitter divorcee who hasn't seen his kids in years I'm actually a bit sympathetic to some of it, but I also don't go out of my way to unironically post it in shitposting threads.



ProblematicUser420 said:


> Many men I know would be a hell of a lot happier if they married a fat church girl instead of some heroine skinny whore who sucked their dick good one time or some chick obsessed with the same hobbies as them.


I don't necessarily disagree, but nice pfp bro


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 15, 2021)

Y’all are some faggots trying to logic this out, and I’M an actual faggot.

If it’s got a penis, it’s gay.

If it don’t, it’s not gay.

Fucking nerds, go like your muscular woman and have fun.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 15, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> Y’all are some faggots trying to logic this out, and I’M an actual faggot.
> 
> If it’s got a penis, it’s gay.
> 
> ...


What if it _had_ a penis, but the penis was cut off? Is that not gay?


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 15, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> What if it _had_ a penis, but the penis was cut off? Is that not gay?



Then you’re a man without a penis, huzzah- have fun getting no pussy.


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 15, 2021)

Muscular/athletic women are great right up until you discover the indescribable pain of smashing your hip-bones together with a chick with sub-20% bodyfat.*

*(this requires you to also have a reasonable bodyfat %. If you're a fatass I guess you'd be okay.)


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 15, 2021)

Lean and toned women are better.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> A woman who is in shape and has visible muscle tone is inserting herself into a role outside of her gender? If you say so, bro. If we're going to go trad-biological on this, she's demonstrating her fitness and ability to have many healthy children.
> 
> And married people can still be incels. I wasn't even saying you're an incel, though; just that you were parroting some of the same "all women are terrible and just looking for a reason to leave after they're done exploiting you" rhetoric. I guess in retrospect it's more MGTOW rhetoric than incel, and as a bitter divorcee who hasn't seen his kids in years I'm actually a bit sympathetic to some of it, but I also don't go out of my way to unironically post it in shitposting threads.



I don't think being honest about the roles men and women play in society is necessarily the same as incel rhetoric or MGTOW speaking points. I don't think men should go their own way, and I don't think men should drop out of society.
Men need women and women need men. I believe in natural and organic hierarchies that form around individual and group social duties, and I believe societies that allow those hierarchies to form are the most successful.  I didn't say that paying for things was a bad thing, but I can appreciate why it might be perceived as complaining.  Women are going to expect things; that's a given, human evolved that way.  Women are sexually selective, men are sexually competitive, and women select men based on their ability to provide for a future child; that's just a fact and it's one I think ought to be embraced.  I stand by what I said, the same mechanism in cave women that says "this guy can kill a mammoth and bring my children meat to eat" says to the modern buff-chick "this guy can buy my whey protein, he'll be a good father"  Nothing negative at all about it. I just don't think men should indulge frivolous activities like that, or reward women for making decisions with their lives that don't ultimately further or advance the social condition. Buff chicks who hit the gym 6 days a week probably don't have time to rear children, and that's all that really matters in a relationship as far as I'm concerned.
That's just my view.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Muscular women are a red flag. You should never date a woman who is not 100% committed to being the vessel into which you place your genetic material with the sole intention of reproducing your genes, bearing your children, and raising them.
> Muscle Babes are vanity niggers who will leave you in a heartbeat if you don't spend hundreds of dollars a week on their whey and creatine and shit.  They're like regular women, but instead of expecting a meal or a movie, they expect you to pay for their gym membership and equipment and "support them" when they go to competitions where they show off their anabolic engorged cliterai to a bunch of judges while flexing the arms you paid for.
> 
> Just find a chubby girl who wants to cook food and have your children.  Don't be a fag, bro.


idk i think you’re taking too extreme a position here women who are taking roids and bodybuilding probably have some wires crossed in their brain but girls with nice biceps and ab definition are so hot holy shit


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno man, skinny girls look like auschwitz victims and fatties are ugly as hell


----------



## Furina (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes. I'm gay and I love muscular girls.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Sep 15, 2021)

Some muscle girls look great and others look like men with tits. 

Like anything else, it is a crap shoot. 

One great example of how good they can look is pro wrestler Kamille from the NWA. She's a brick shit house and buff as hell, but damn she looks good.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 15, 2021)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Some muscle girls look great and others look like men with tits.
> 
> Like anything else, it is a crap shoot.
> 
> ...


Women in pictures almost universally apply filters and makeup by default, so they're double ugly on principle alone.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 15, 2021)

RumblyTumbly said:


> One great example of how good they can look is pro wrestler Kamille from the NWA. She's a brick shit house and buff as hell, but damn she looks good.


She looks like she was sculpted out of Silly Putty while the sculptor was eating Chee-tos. The bimbo look does nothing for me; I'll take Furina's girl instead who still looks like she won a genetic lottery but still seems somewhat plausible and natural. And why is her left arm (I guess? There's a mirror going on here and I can't figure out the dimensions) a different color from the rest of the body? Did it hang outside the tanning bed?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 15, 2021)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Some muscle girls look great and others look like men with tits.
> 
> Like anything else, it is a crap shoot.
> 
> ...


Look at her eyes, their gaze is not at the same point. Something is very neurologically not correct with that one.


----------



## Nobue (Sep 15, 2021)

Dude, just admit you want her magnum dong in your butt


----------



## Tepuys (Sep 15, 2021)

Crazy how people can argue that liking a woman is gay. Bet the next thing to come out of your mouth is how liking traps is not gay right?


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Sep 15, 2021)

Tepuys said:


> Crazy how people can argue that liking a woman is gay. Bet the next thing to come out of your mouth is how liking traps is not gay right?



I've been called gay for liking fit women by dudes who legit follow male bodybuilders and oggle magazines filled with fit dudes.

Shit's weird, yo.



RumblyTumbly said:


> One great example of how good they can look is pro wrestler Kamille from the NWA. She's a brick shit house and buff as hell, but damn she looks good.



Wrestling chicks have never appealed to me at all and this one is no exception.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 15, 2021)

I came here for the pics.

What was the question again?


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 15, 2021)

This thread is an oasis in a desert of fats and troons. More fits, less fats


----------



## stares at error messages (Sep 16, 2021)

@DerKryptid, are you trying to admit to being a homosexual?


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 16, 2021)

Ask for her karyotype. If it's XX you're good.


----------



## Nobue (Sep 16, 2021)

Tepuys said:


> Crazy how people can argue that liking a woman is gay. Bet the next thing to come out of your mouth is how liking traps is not gay right?


... it's not, right?


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 17, 2021)

The ideal female body type is ultra-skinny (little muscle or fat), around 4'10 tall, and has no larger than A-cup breasts. You might not like it, but that's what peak performance looks like.


----------



## Button Moon (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes, but only if you're a woman.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 18, 2021)

The more muscled the woman the gayer you are, even fatties are more attractive.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 18, 2021)

More pics


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 19, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> The ideal female body type is ultra-skinny (little muscle or fat), around 4'10 tall, and has no larger than A-cup breasts. You might not like it, but that's what peak performance looks like.


...

_...

...hey, wait a second._


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 19, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> ...
> 
> _...
> 
> ...hey, wait a second._


I hope he means anorexic midgets.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 19, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> The ideal female body type is ultra-skinny (little muscle or fat), around 4'10 tall, and has no larger than A-cup breasts. You might not like it, but that's what peak performance looks like.


On a scale of 1 to 100, what is the distance in kilometres that you can't be within a school of?


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno man, skinny girls look like auschwitz victims and fatties are ugly as hell


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 19, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> The ideal female body type is ultra-skinny (little muscle or fat), around 4'10 tall, and has no larger than A-cup breasts. You might not like it, but that's what peak performance looks like.


User name checks out. Anime avatar to boot...


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 19, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> User name checks out. Anime avatar to boot...


I think the joke went over your head...






Unyielding Stupidity said:


> On a scale of 1 to 100, what is the distance in kilometres that you can't be within a school of?


Nigga, I don't even know what a 'kilo-met-re' is.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 19, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I think the joke went over your head...
> View attachment 2551463
> 
> Nigga, I don't even know what a 'kilo-met-re' is.


I like kids, just a joke lulz, let me respond with an anime girl who looks 10 years old lmao


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 19, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I like kids, just a joke lulz, let me respond with an anime girl who looks 10 years old lmao


The joke was that I was literally referring to the anime girl in my profile picture (who is supposed to be exactly 4'10, as described by her creator), but you seem deadset on calling me a pedophile, so I don't what to tell you.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 19, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> The joke was that I was literally referring to the anime girl in my profile picture (who is supposed to be exactly 4'10, as described by her creator), but you seem deadset on calling me a pedophile, so I don't what to tell you.


Joe biden is on a crusade to hunt down pedophiles to atone for his 60 years of unrepentant child molestation


----------

